

My Philosophy on Alerting - zimbu668
https://docs.google.com/document/d/199PqyG3UsyXlwieHaqbGiWVa8eMWi8zzAn0YfcApr8Q/preview?sle=true

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=philosophy+alerting#!/story/foreve...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=philosophy+alerting#!/story/forever/0/philosophy%20alerting)

